# Would you consider yourself attractive?



## JustWakeUp (Apr 27, 2009)

I know this sounds kind of vain, but you think you're attractive?

I would give myself a 6.3/10


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I'd give myself a 5/10. Completely average. Not pretty. Not ugly. Just... there.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

plenty of random girls have called me sexy although i consider myself to be average.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Right now I feel somewhat attractive, but I'm sure many people could see me as being average, and possibly better, and maybe worse. I fluctuate on how I feel about my appearance, but in general on a non-biased day I feel slightly above average.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

BetaBoy90 said:


> Right now I feel somewhat attractive, but I'm sure many people could see me as being average, and possibly better, and maybe worse. I fluctuate on how I feel about my appearance, but in general on a non-biased day I feel slightly above average.


SASsiness is a way of thinking, dude. The first half of the first sentence is right there, and then it fizzled. Don't sell yourself short.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Monroee said:


> I'd give myself a 5/10. Completely average. Not pretty. Not ugly. Just... there.


+1

I hold no delusions concerning my appearance. I'm unremarkable, and I'm comfortable with that.


----------



## beautifulsadness (Apr 15, 2011)

on some days, I consider myself average, on other days, I avoid the mirror like it's the plague.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I go from thinking I'm attractive to hideous.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Nope.

If I were to give myself a numerical score I would probably have to go into the negatives.


----------



## yourfavestoner (Jan 14, 2010)

Used to thing I was decent looking when I played sports in high school. I was in good shape.

Not in the shape I was in. I consider myself around 4-6.


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

I have been called handsome. I think I am attractive. I'd say 7 out of 10, on an average day.


----------



## shyLee10 (Feb 14, 2010)

Meh. I've been kind of mopey so not looking so great lately.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Eh, I don't know. Average at best? I've never been hit on or flirted with in real life (at least not as far as I've noticed). I've never thought of myself as ugly, though I don't take care of myself very well and I certainly don't invest much time or money in my appearance. So I don't know.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I would be somewhat OK looking if my teeth weren't in such bad shape and I lost about 30 pounds. But that didn't help me much when I was younger.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

yes, somewhat.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Heeeeeeell no. But it's what I am, so whatever.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

au Lait said:


> Nope.
> 
> If I were to give myself a numerical score I would probably have to go into the negatives.


negatives?


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

au Lait said:


> Nope.
> 
> If I were to give myself a numerical score I would probably have to go into the negatives.


I've seen your picture. It was so hot, I closed the browser because I felt guilty looking at it. In a "we're not worthy" kind of way.

Pedestalization, whatever. I don't really care.


----------



## Visionary (Apr 13, 2010)

Unattractive, I envy a lot of women who are gorgeous.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

I'd give myself a 5-6/10 I'm pretty average. I think I could raise my score if I worked out and primped myself up but I'm too lazy for either.


----------



## spacemanspiff (Dec 23, 2009)

Never felt attractive or handsome. I will never be a hunk but I'd still rather be me than anyone else.


----------



## half jaw (Mar 25, 2011)

I've thought I was ugly for most of my life, but I have had multiple people tell me that I'm good looking(I don't see it), so I have no idea if they are actually telling the truth or just trying to be nice. So I don't really know what to think, but I usually look at myself pretty poorly.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I've been told I look LIKE people who are pretty. But I would say I'm an average mofo.


----------



## Nameless Someone (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm fugly bugly


----------



## watashi (Feb 6, 2008)

Some days I don't want to look at myself in the mirror, other days I'm like "not bad at all".


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Far from it.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Very average. Makes no difference to me. My SA now has nothing to do with my looks.

I mean sure I envy people who are really good looking but whatever.


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

It depends on my mood. Some days I think I look great, some days I think I look like a piece of ****. I've had people tell me I look good, but it's hard for me to believe it when I hear it.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

successful said:


> negatives?


lol :b



heroin said:


> I've seen your picture. It was so hot, I closed the browser because I felt guilty looking at it. In a "we're not worthy" kind of way.
> 
> Pedestalization, whatever. I don't really care.


Are you sure you didn't have to close the browser in disgust? :b

Thank you for the compliment. :blush I'm the one who's not worthy.


----------



## supersoshychick (Jun 4, 2009)

I try to believe that I'm attractive, but I know others see me as a beast, so i'm trying to accept that.


----------



## JustWakeUp (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm not sure every answer is being completely honest. (_"If I were to give myself a numerical score I would probably have to go into the negatives_.")

However, I do respect everyone's answers. =)


----------



## crsohr (Dec 30, 2010)

Could I be a model? Probably not.
Does my face scare away little kids? No it doesn't, well so far it hasn't anyway.:b
I'd say average, on a very good day I could possibly classify as somewhat attractive but never very attractive. I feel better about my looks in the Summer than I do in the Winter. I voted average.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

I'd say I rank from average to ugly. Depends on my day. Usually when I'm on my own I'm okay with how I look. But when I'm around other people I suddenly feel like my looks will never measure up to anything good. I've noticed that nowadays, I'm definitely self conscious about how I look since it seems to be the most important thing about being female from what I've seen.

Actually another funny thing I noticed is when I read these threads about attractiveness and then suddenly find myself coming to realizations about my own and read other peoples responses I suddenly feel like the ugliest person in existence. Which means I need to not look at these threads anymore.


----------



## RFD1337 (Apr 23, 2011)

Definitely unattractive but I do have other qualities.So I guess that makes up for it.


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

I have always thought I was very unattractive.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Depends on the day, of course. So, today: average. Yesterday was above average. It fluctuates, but I never think I'm just physically ugly. I have more issues with thinking my personality sucks.


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

not attractive, unfortunately


----------



## LoneFox (Dec 13, 2010)

1/10 :cry


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero (Sep 29, 2010)

Some days I feel like im 8+/10. Things just seem to line up. Some days I get so selfconcious about random things (my hair is acting funny or I have a scab on my face)


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

successful said:


> negatives?


mte Cam. Au Lait, you've very pretty :lol

I'm extremely unattractive...I'll leave it at that, I've ranted enough here


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I've been called ugly, laughed at, and looked at with disgust for too many years of my life to feel attractive. I never turn heads or get any kind of attention in public either, but I don't really care. If I had to rate myself on a number scale I'd say 2 or 3. I know we are often our own worst critics about our appearance, but based on my life experience that's how I feel.


----------



## emptybottle2 (Jan 18, 2009)

I seem to be alone in thinking i'm sort of good-looking. I wouldn't describe myself as "attractive" because that would imply being able to attract people and getting positive attention for my looks.


----------



## lanzman (Jun 14, 2004)

Average in looks. Above average in intelligence and personality. :b

so, lonely badger, how'd you come up with 6*.3*? That seems pretty precise.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

average


----------



## Star Zero (Jun 1, 2010)

lonely badger said:


> I know this sounds kind of vain, but you think you're attractive?
> 
> I would give myself a 6.3/10


It depends on the day really.

Sometimes i catch a glimpse of myself and see the parts that i like, but a lot of times (like around attractive people) i only see myself as ugly.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

^ just like the above poster said, they're are parts of me that i like.

I have been told im attractive (by a good few of people, and i don't mean it in a big-headed way) 
But what's the point if your reality is distorted and you feel ugly? :stu


----------



## sleepytime (Feb 18, 2011)

Well nobody here is going to be over-estimating their looks, and most are likely underestimating them.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I range from below average to hideous.


----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)

My opinion/rating of my physical self varies and fluctuates so much it's impossible to give a definite answer.


----------



## mssparkle (Apr 27, 2011)

I guess I am average. I have days I think I look very attractive and days I barely can stand to look at myself in a mirror. It varies from day to day.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

If I had better teeth and clear skin I'd be better looking, but I do get attention from guys.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Deja Vu here!

But considering my track record in real life I would say there is something terribly wrong xD.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm very good looking, and I have a very good reference from my mom :lol

I wouldn't consider myself attractive per say, but I do think I'm really odd and different looking. I think it makes me stand out from other people which bothers me sometimes. It would be awesome if I figured out how to use that to my advantage one day.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

When my cousin put my picture on hot or not I was consistently rated 1/10.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Eliza said:


> mte Cam. Au Lait, you've very pretty :lol


aww thank you :squeeze



lonely badger said:


> I'm not sure every answer is being completely honest. (_"If I were to give myself a numerical score I would probably have to go into the negatives_.")


I was being honest. That really is how I see myself. :[


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

au Lait said:


> Nope.
> 
> If I were to give myself a numerical score I would probably have to go into the negatives.


There's gotta be a math joke to make here.


----------



## FoxLuvr72 (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm classed as unattractive by the opposite sex and I myself think I'm disgusting.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

In a (perhaps narcissistic) way, I do appreciate my distinctive features, but I'm not what you'd call coventionally attractive, so it doesn't surprise me that very few share the same sentiment.

I recognize that in the eyes of society. I'm hideous, but in my own, eh, I'm not so bad.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

yes i think i'm attractive... i'm not super hot or anything but i'm above average, i think...


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Sometimes, but mostly not.

I've got good things going for me, but my face is kind of skewed looking and that's were a lot of my appearance anxiety stems from.


:/


----------



## Harpuia (Apr 10, 2010)

I'd say from a scale of 1 to 10 I am about high 2 to low 3...


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

Lookswise, possibly. Status-wise, not in a million years. So far in my life girls have never even wanted to be my friend in real life or talk to me let alone have relationships with me so that makes me put serious doubt in my looks. Looks are mostly first impression followed by the list of expectations and stats a guy needs.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

If I was thinner I would be totally happy with my looks. I have high cheekbones and all that nice stuff, you just can't tell right now. So currently, no. But potentially!


----------



## 01001000 01010100 0101000 (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm a little above average. Not too much though.


----------



## Cody88 (Apr 3, 2011)

I have days where I feel ugly but I guess I look good overall? Some days I feel attractive and others not as much.


----------



## Kakaka (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm very pleased with how I look... it's other stuff I need to work on.


----------



## royal (May 2, 2010)

Not to be vain, but I'd say I somewhat am. People have told me I could easily get a girlfriend if I wasn't so shy.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

I think I'm a little below average. Meh.


----------



## Giraffe (Sep 7, 2010)

Oh, I guess a 3-4/10. If I had decent skin, I'd say 5/10.


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

No. I don't think I have a very flattering facial shape or features, although nothing by itself is hugely out of proportion or odd looking. My bad skin, though, really makes me look hideous most days. With good skin, I still wouldn't consider myself attractive, but I'd be content with how things were. It'd be nice to feel like a mere 'plain jane' over something positively unattractive.

Under flattering lighting, on a good skin day, and at a good angle I sometimes feel OK with how I look, but I know that it's all just a deception, basically. I'm sure it's related to my incredibly skewed self-confidence and image, but I also feel I have one of those faces that can look so different depending on the day, mostly as my face is full of marks and scars and therefore can look so much better/worse depending on lighting and such. Actually, as bizarre as it probably sounds, I don't really have much of a clue _what_ I typically look like (apart from something not usually very pleasant to look at, ha) as I've avoided having my photo taken for about a decade now and also avoid mirrors wherever possible.


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

average as average can be averagely average.


----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

rather unattractive. physically, in many ways, im opposite to what is consider attractive by most member of the opposite sex of my age.


----------



## daniel1989 (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm average


----------



## mic gooflander95 (Mar 16, 2011)

Sometimes I feel like I'm attractive - I look good in the mirror on some days, when the light is right. Other days, I just look like a mess.

Even on the good days, when I though I was looking quite dashing, I've tried to capture what I see in the mirror in digital pixels with my camera and unless I take the photograph from a certain distance, with the light diffused _just so_, I can't get a good photo of me.

Actually, I've taken a couple of photos that I'm not ashamed to share, using my low resolution webcam.

Otherwise, I need to take literally dozens of photos before finding one that I am unashamed to share.

At my worst, I'm definitely conspicuously unattractive. What I see in the mirror sometimes is quite handsome. Weighing up everything and balancing it, I chose the answer second from bottom as I have seldom been complimented in real life for my looks, but have been ridiculed a few times by immature, classless teens.


----------



## Tess4u (Feb 6, 2011)

Average, I'm very blah, nothing special. I have those days where I see myself okay, and then others I don't want to look cause it's the same face and its not going to change:/ so I just gotta deal with it:/


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

Haydsmom2007 said:


> yes i think i'm attractive... i'm not super hot or anything but i'm above average, i think...





Tess4u said:


> Average, I'm very blah, nothing special. I have those days where I see myself okay, and then others I don't want to look cause it's the same face and its not going to change:/ so I just gotta deal with it:/


:clap


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm a 1/10. Bottom feeder.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

average at best.


----------



## dreamsofsomeday (Apr 22, 2011)

account deleted


----------



## Jcoj613 (May 1, 2011)

I honestly do not know. It changes a lot.


----------



## enpyre (Mar 16, 2011)

i think I'm alright. wouldnt know though, to be really honest. would probly require outside opinions. one of these days ill post some pictures of myself up in here. 

all my pictures have my cat in them tho wsup with that


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

Like others have said it depends on the day. I'd say I'm probably average, or maybe below average.


----------



## Monba (May 8, 2011)

I find myself utterly repugnant. I hate everything about my looks 1/10.
You would too, trust me!


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Probably about average.



Monba said:


> You would too, trust me!


Prove it. 

Trooper


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

It depends on my mood. Sometimes I'll feel alright about myself, but other times I feel that I'm pretty unattractive. All in all I don't care though.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

To others I think I'm either average or a little below average. People can tell me otherwise but it's their actions that speak for them.


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

I consider myself unattractive maybe 3/10.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

I get very confusing feedback about my appearance, so really don't know where I stand.

I've always thought I'd make a decent template for "Generic Indian Guy #326823278"


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I usually get a 1/10 on sites that rate like that. Probably because I don't show my boobs though.


----------



## msbxa (Mar 24, 2011)

Realistically, I'm quite sure that I'm more attractive than the average person my age. But thats about it. 
But when it comes to pictures, I don't think I look good in them and most people don't seem to like me. I put up a picture of myself to be rated once, and got an average of about 4.


----------



## IsThereAComputerOption (Apr 15, 2011)

A categorical hell no.


----------



## JustWakeUp (Apr 27, 2009)

lanzman said:


> Average in looks. Above average in intelligence and personality. :b
> 
> so, lonely badger, how'd you come up with 6*.3*? That seems pretty precise.


6.3 just felt like the right number for slightly above average. I'm working to bring that number up.


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

Nup.


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

Revenwyn said:


> I usually get a 1/10 on sites that rate like that. Probably because I don't show my boobs though.


1/10! :um

What a load of ****


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

I don't even know anymore. I'm definitely declining. 3/10. Feels like 0/10.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Daniel89 said:


> average at best.


This.


----------



## Stale (May 9, 2011)

I can at least say I am physically fit. As for the face itself, I really don't know. Not outstanding, but not horribly asymmetrical either. I guess that makes me average.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Selbbin said:


> 1/10! :um
> 
> What a load of ****


Yeah and I'm "Plus sized" even though apparently I have 19% body fat, which is low average for a woman.


----------



## wolfsaber (May 1, 2011)

**** no. I always look like I want to kill someone even though I am at peace/content. If I had a more innocent face, I'd be rated higher.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm not the worst looking troll under the bridge.


----------



## Jade18 (Mar 6, 2011)

wow thats a hard one
I want to say unnattractive
but since a lot of peopl told me im not at all
and im tired of beating myself to the ground everytime
I say.....YOU DECIDE 
<----- lol joke
besides I think everyone is attractive and unattractive 
cus beauty is in the eye of the beholder..
what someone finds attractive u may find unnattractive and the other way around ofcourse


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

I'd rate myself as 8/10. I get a lot of looks at the school when I go pick up my daughter in the afternoon from what I would consider to be attractive women. I don't like attention, so it makes noticing pretty easy.

I would never be in one of the more popular magazines as an advertising model. I reserve that for the 9s and 10s.


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

I would say I'm firmly average. Other people disagree but I dunno. 
My hair is nice though. I'd rate my hair an 8 or 9.


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

^ i hope you don't think i was fishing for compliments, i certainly wasn't. i just don't believe i look that good. :stu


----------

